# [APP]OpenBuildProp Project



## 0xD34D  (Oct 10, 2011)

I recently went searching for a collection of build.prop for any and all devices and although I could find build props for several devices, I usually needed to know some specifics about the device and then search google for the build.prop. This is all fine and dandy for finding a build.prop here and there but what I really wanted to find was a centralized location for any and all build prop files. Will this be useful? Who knows, but it's easy enough to gather this data and present it in a way that is easily searchable and open to the entire public.

With that goal in mind I have started by creating a very simple application that will allow a user to upload their build.prop to my server. I'll be working on the server side to make it possible for anyone to simply browse through the various build props that have been collected via this application.

Participating is as simple as installing the app and clicking a button. After successful upload of your build.prop you can simply uninstall the app. If you are game for participating then please check use the link below to download the app and submit your build.prop. Once I get the server side all set up I will update this OP and provide the url for where you can access the acquired build props.

Thanks to jcase, before he trolls this thread, for suggesting the app idea.

*DOWNLOAD*
OpenBuildProp.apk

*APP SOURCE CODE*
https://github.com/0...D/OpenBuildProp

*OpenBuildProp Site*
http://openbuildprop.scheffsblend.com/

Thank you in advance to those that participate and contribute to my efforts in providing a central repository for device build props.


----------



## mutualexcrement (Nov 10, 2011)

Done, thanks for everything you do


----------

